
Relay 2: Simpler, Faster, More Predictable - pthrash
https://zeemee.engineering/relay-2-simpler-faster-more-predictable-128769e72318#.w1s2oqotc
======
alekazam
Pretty neat. Is there documentation for this anywhere else?

~~~
pthrash
This is the first time they've spoken in depth about the next version of
Relay.

